# Disposable Potty Pad Users -- Some Questions



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

A long story ... About a month ago our local NPR radio station ran a 5-day series about the cities and towns along Route 9 in Massachusetts. One segment focused on a small town in central Massachusetts that in days gone by was a thriving community with a number of small factories providing decent employment opportunities for the local residents. Sadly, those days are gone, most of the factories have shut down, and the majority of the population is unemployed, losing their homes and going hungry. One factory is still in business but just barely surviving because their largest customer, WalMart, has decided to start purchasing this factory's product from an overseas source. They manufacture disposable underpads ... known in my world as potty pads. I was so saddened and disturbed by the thought of more Americans potentially joining the ranks of the unemployed that I wrote a letter to the owner of the business, explained my situation and need for potty pads, and asked if he would consider direct selling/shipping potty pads in bulk quantity to consumers at a price competitive with what I pay at Sam's Club. I dropped the letter in the mailbox and figured I'd never get a response ... but at least I felt good for trying. Much to my surprise I got an email, a letter and a call at home one night from the owner of the company. What a nice man and a nice conversation we had. So he sent me some samples of their underpads, I emailed him back some thoughts and questions, got a response today answering my questions and a request that I send him a sample of what I'm using from Sam's Club. He is willing to direct sell to customers and willing to price competitively but before pricing he wants first to make sure he is providing a product that meets the needs of the potty pad public. I will be sending a sample off to him tomorrow of the pads I use.

My questions to those of you who use disposable potty pads:
1. What size do you use?
2. Where do you buy from?
3. In what quantity do you buy your pads?
4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads?
5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"?

Feel free to respond here, by PM or by email.

Thanks!

Edited to add: In return for competitive pricing, I offered to get the word out as best I could to the potty pad public in an effort to ensure that "charity starts at home." I have no vested interest in this venture, my only gain will be a sense of feeling good about maybe keeping just one person from joining the ranks of the unemployed.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

My answers are below:

1. What size do you use? 23"*24"
2. Where do you buy from? Petsmart
3. In what quantity do you buy your pads?100 count
4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? these say say they are 50% more absorbent
5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"? A slightly longer and absorbent one as Aolani doesn't always like to go in the same spot twice and also if it had a groove around the edges to prevent pee from going off the pad (for border peeers like Aolani).


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Mary-I think it's great that you reached out to this small business owner and I sincerely applaud you! If I lived in the US, I would, without hesitation, buy from this business.

It certainly is _'rich'_, that the public demands lower prices, goes to places like Walmart whose business model is to cut local/national businesses out -to get that low price overseas (where people will/can sell the same product for nothing) and then the public is so upset there aren't any local jobs left. Don't support corporations (like Walmart) that do that.

Anyway, here are my answers:

1. 12" X 18" or 20" X 24", more or less.

2. China local market
3. buy in either 40 count, 60 count or 100 count.
4 No, I don't ( usually) buy/use extra absorbent pads? But I do like to it be a bit like this.
5. I use a pad here that has a blue inside square, it absorbs well and has an 1/2" white border, to stop any run offs. the blue center is a bit thicker than the white border. these are good pads imo.


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

I think you're wonderful for doing this :blush:

1. What size do you use? 24"x24" (Gridlock)
2. Where do you buy from? Amazon
3. In what quantity do you buy your pads? 100ct (more for the money:thumbsup
4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? I believe they are the extra absorbent kind
5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"? Something really absorbent that doesn't make the place smell bad! Also, I like the Gridlock kind because they are green in color so it doesn't look as 'nasty' as white pottypads (with yellow stains)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for doing this for this business!

1. What size do you use? 2 sizes 22 x 23 and 28 x 35
2. Where do you buy from? Drs Foster & Smith
3. In what quantity do you buy your pads? small ones 120 and large = 60
4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? yes
5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"? love the small one but a 24 x 35 would be better for the large tray


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mary, currently I buy the pads from Walmart, called "Out" on the package, have always used them but have noticed in the past year the quality has gone way down. The wet goes through the plastic backing - YUK. Anyway I am looking for another source with a good price.

1. What size do you use? 21 1`/2 x 23 1/2 (fits the snap in frame from Petsmart)

2. Where do you buy from? Walmart

3. In what quantity do you buy your pads? They used to come in quanity of 60. They don't carry them anymore now it's only 32

4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? Yes, but they still leak!

5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"? xtra absorbant, no leaking through and a good price.:thumbsup:

Go for it Mary, My girls use pads the second I put them down!!! :blink:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I buy the people underpads from Sam's club. They only have the one size pad and one size box. If you need the measurements I can do that later. They work for us. I rotate with personally paws washable pads.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

1. What size do you use? 23 X 24
2. Where do you buy from? Amazon(online)
3. In what quantity do you buy your pads? 100
4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? yes
5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"? One I only have to change once a day.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i1. What size do you use?22x22
2. Where do you buy from? walgreens 
3. In what quantity do you buy your pads?its packs of 50 n i usually buy 2 
4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads?of all the brands ive used i find these to be super absorbent , they do not leak and they dont disintegrate after wet. 
5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"? im pretty content with the pads im using , very absorbent , maybe like edith said if they would have like a ridge at the end or something for when the fluffs go on the edge .lol 
i use these and im very content with the quality and price..









i commend you though for what you are doing .


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*1. What size do you use?* 23" x 36"
*2. Where do you buy from? *Medinet Medical Supply via eBay. The brand is Prevail.
*3. In what quantity do you buy your pads?* 600 (2 cases of 300)
*4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads?* I try to buy the most absorbent, but I'm not sure mine are officially called "extra absorbent". 
*5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"?* The ones I use are perfect EXCEPT that they often leak. A leak-proof one would be fabulous! Also, the packaging is great; they are folded and shrink wrapped in plastic in sets of 15. This packaging makes them easy to store and with them being folded in to a square, they take up less space.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much Mary. I love trying to keep independents in business. I shot years ago at New Balance factory in MA and loved seeing production in the US. Doubt they are still doing that though.

Survey
1. What size do you use? 22"x24"
2. Where do you buy from? Local pet product store.
3. In what quantity do you buy your pads? 200. I pay $42.00 for 200
4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? Just puppy pads
5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"? Perfect pad is absorbent and priced well. I do like having boxes of 200 so I don't run out. One issue of having shipped is shipping price adding to cost.

Mary, the brand I use is Superpads. I had bought 4 Paws and then they changed the formula to be super-absorbant months ago and they leaked. :w00t: I contacted the company and they agreed that it did when tested in their lab, sent me coupon to replace and those leaked through as well, so most important to me that they hold moisture in.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Disposable Pads*

My questions to those of you who use disposable potty pads:
1. What size do you use? Medium
2. Where do you buy from? EBAY
3. In what quantity do you buy your pads? 100
4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? I USE THE IRIS GEL PADS. THESE ARE THE ONLY PADS THAT MY BABIES DO NOT TEAR
5. What would be for you the "perfect pad ? ECONOMICAL, ABSORBENT AND ODOR FREE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you to all who have responded. Keep the responses coming. I am going to share your thoughts and comments with the manufacturing company.



iheartbisou said:


> It certainly is _'rich'_, that the public demands lower prices, goes to places like Walmart whose business model is to cut local/national businesses out -to get that low price overseas (where people will/can sell the same product for nothing) and then the public is so upset there aren't any local jobs left. Don't support corporations (like Walmart) that do that.


I totally agree Andrea. What's really disturbing though is that it's getting more and more difficult not to shop at Walmart because they've put almost everybody else out of business. I'm not much of an internet shopper but my fear is that someday we are going to have only two choices, Walmart or the internet.



The A Team said:


> Mary, currently I buy the pads from Walmart, called "Out" on the package, have always used them but have noticed in the past year the quality has gone way down. The wet goes through the plastic backing - YUK. Anyway I am looking for another source with a good price.


Pat, when you say your pads leak, do they leak through the center of the pad or is it that the urine runs off the edge of the pad and then underneath? If I can't find someone locally who uses the Walmart pads would you be willing to send me a sample?



Nikki's Mom said:


> I buy the people underpads from Sam's club. They only have the one size pad and one size box. If you need the measurements I can do that later. They work for us. I rotate with personally paws washable pads.


Thanks, Suzan, but no need to measure. I bet your are using the Members Mark pads. They measure 23 x 36 and are 120 pads/case. I used those when I first got my Sam's Club membership but when gasoline prices jumped drastically a few years ago I started ordering from Sam's Club online and having them delivered rather than driving 80+ miles round trip to buy their in-store product. Their online store sells multiple sizes and often (like right now) offers free shipping on the Dynarex 23 x 36 pads.




k/c mom said:


> The ones I use are perfect EXCEPT that they often leak. A leak-proof one would be fabulous! Also, the packaging is great; they are folded and shrink wrapped in plastic in sets of 15. This packaging makes them easy to store and with them being folded in to a square, they take up less space.


Sher, thanks and I have the same question for you that I asked Pat (see above) about the leaking.



Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much Mary. I love trying to keep independents in business. I shot years ago at New Balance factory in MA and loved seeing production in the US. Doubt they are still doing that though.


Actually, Sue, New Balance is still making about 25% of their shoes in their five U.S. factories, two in Massachusetts and three in Maine. They have a factory in England that is the major supplier to their European market. Their worldwide supply needs are supplemented by their factories in developing countries. I started out with New Balance running shoes but switched to Nike years ago because they made a running shoe that fit my narrow heel better. When Nike moved all of their manufacturing offshore I gave New Balance another try and found that they had better addressed my heel issues so now I'm back to buying New Balance. About the leaking, same question to you that I asked Pat and Sher.

Thank you all for sharing your thoughts and info!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mary if Abbey does a big pee, the pad is actually wet on the back - it doesn't not roll off the edge, it goes through. I will be glad to send you one if you want.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Mary, regarding the leaking .. the pad soaks up the urine immediately .. it doesn't "run" at all... not even a hint at doing that. But when I go to remove the pads to replace them, the floor underneath will have urine on it that has soaked through. I am constantly mopping that floor so if the pads didn't leak, it would be a huge convenience!

As Pat suggested, I too would be glad to send a couple pads if it would help for you to see them.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

*I'm basically copying K/c's responses although I don't usually get leakage, but I only have one little dog, so that may make a difference.*

*1. What size do you use?* 23" x 36"
*2. Where do you buy from? *Medinet Medical Supply via eBay. The brand is Prevail.
*3. In what quantity do you buy your pads?* 300
*4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads?* I try to buy the most absorbent, but I'm not sure mine are officially called "extra absorbent". 
*5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"?* The packaging is great; they are folded and shrink wrapped in plastic in sets of 15. This packaging makes them easy to store and with them being folded in to a square, they take up less space.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Mary, you're so kind. My response is as vain as they come because when I saw pink wee wee pads I vowed never to buy blue ones again! LOL

My girls use: Good Habit pink puppy pads
Online Pet Depot.com
100 per box $30. I buy 2 or 3 boxes at a time.
Here's a picture:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Mary,

What a wonderful thing you are doing. I use the washable ones, so I am know help, but if this product works the same, I'd be very interested in helping.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the same Sam's club ones and get them from the store. I grabbed some from Petco a bit back and let me tell you my house stunk! And only one dog uses them and I change them. But one pee and stink! Back to sam's club and I wait 2-3 pees and no odor. Hmmmm....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> Mary, regarding the leaking .. the pad soaks up the urine immediately .. it doesn't "run" at all... not even a hint at doing that. But when I go to remove the pads to replace them, the floor underneath will have urine on it that has soaked through. I am constantly mopping that floor so if the pads didn't leak, it would be a huge convenience!
> 
> As Pat suggested, I too would be glad to send a couple pads if it would help for you to see them.


Basically I had the same problem as Sher (but my pads were Four Paws). It would be leaking well within bounds of the pads and I'd pick it up and feel the floor was wet. This was AFTER they added that they were MORE ABSORBENT.:smilie_tischkante: Before that they had been fine. But the pads I use now don't smell, absorb just fine and I'm happy with them but would love to support US companies Thanks again. And great to hear that about New Balance. It was so fascinating watching the shoes made from scratch!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Mary, that is very nice of you!! 

1. What size do you use? about 23" x 23" puppy pads with puppy attractant

2. Where do you buy from? Ebay

3. In what quantity do you buy your pads? box of 200 each time (pay $30 for 200 including shipping)

4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? No 

5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"? Mine are supposedly "seconds" with minor defects...but honestly they work just fine. The pads never leak through to the floor. Occasionally the pee goes off the side, but that is more due to bad aim :blush: than the pads themselves.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

1. What size do you use? 30x36
2. Where do you buy from? Ebay 100 - 30" x 36" - Puppy Pads / Potty / Bed / Under Pads - eBay (item 320479923065 end time Nov-21-10 19:39:19 PST)
3. In what quantity do you buy your pads? I buy 200 at a time
4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? Yes, i like the big absorbent ones. This seller raised their prices but i still buy from him because I can trust the quality. I hate wimpy pads
5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"? Big and absorbent.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

1. What size do you use? 30" X 36" but sometimes put smaller ones (approx. 23" square) on top
2. Where do you buy from? The big ones are underpads for humans-Rite-Aid Drug product. Smaller ones may be "real" pet/puppy pads preferably on sale at supermarket or Target.
3. In what quantity do you buy your pads? packages of 20 pads, 2-4 packages at a time
4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? I have tried extra-absorbent pads designed for pets, but they seem too flimsy.
5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"? A larger square, perhaps 36 X 36. No scent. Recycled or biodegradable materials would be a plus!

For those who are finding that urine leaks through the pads, it is possible that nails are puncturing the pads. I have used a tray under mine or make double layers, used to use a vinyl tablecloth underneath.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Pink ones- I would definitely buy those! 

Also, I don't like to see the color yellow..when it turns green (like on the blue centered pads)- I like that better.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Maybe we should shower Wal-Mart with letters stating we are not happy about them moving to buying from foreign countries vs our own. Our people need their jobs. 

The pads I use is 36 X 36. Very thick. 
I don't buy that many because I use washable pads at home.
I buy from a little medical company in Topeka who buys wholesale and passes on the savings.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

mss said:


> For those who are finding that urine leaks through the pads, it is possible that nails are puncturing the pads. I have used a tray under mine or make double layers, used to use a vinyl tablecloth underneath.


An old vinyl tablecloth is a very good idea! :thumbsup: A square could also be used for under food bowls.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just ordered some today. I buy from AllSizePets.com
Last time I ordered 400 size 30 x 30 for 89$ shipping included. 400 takes a lot of space to store. So this time I ordered only 200 size 30 x 30 for 50$ shipping included. They are irregular but I don't care. I have not had a leakage problem, but I also use a tray to put the pad in. This company is in Mettawa, Illinois. I rarely shop at Walmart and did not renew my Sam's Club membership this year. It's not worth for me.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I think this is great Mary!!!! 

My questions to those of you who use disposable potty pads:
1. What size do you use? 21 1/2 x 23 1/2
2. Where do you buy from? The OUT brand from Walmart
3. In what quantity do you buy your pads? 32 I think it's like 6.97 for the 32
4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? No
5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"? Well I am pretty much with everyone else with the leakage part. Delilah never goes in the same spot twice, so I have resorted to placing a black plastic trash bag under the pad. It gives her a little bit more potty room and it also saves my laminate from getting soaked in pee, and makes changing/cleaning up easier.

ETA~ These OUT pads are super cheap and not very absorbant. In fact I notice bare spots in the pad where there is no absorbant material.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a great thread :aktion033::aktion033: & wonderful idea! :chili::chili:
I am not in US but giving my input the same! Kitzel goes outside mostly but I do travel w/the pads and keep one in the hallway for "pit-stops"---he does use the pads. I want to keep him use to them so we have options.

1. What size do you use? 24X24 w/2 long tape strips on back side top & bottom
2. Where do you buy from? pet shop 
3. In what quantity do you buy your pads? 50 per large carton @ about 42 $$
4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? says extra absorbent but could be more so
5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"? one that is thicker---he only uses once usually or 2X at VERY most---won't reuse


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I use Gridlock 24x24 ...I find that the many different ones i have tried these are the best..I usually get 2 boxes at 100 per box from either ..Amazon or digit ...2 boxes with delivery is 72.00 but Baci gets more than one pee out of it so it makes up for the price...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

mss said:


> 1. What size do you use? 30" X 36" but sometimes put smaller ones (approx. 23" square) on top
> 2. Where do you buy from? The big ones are underpads for humans-Rite-Aid Drug product. Smaller ones may be "real" pet/puppy pads preferably on sale at supermarket or Target.
> 3. In what quantity do you buy your pads? packages of 20 pads, 2-4 packages at a time
> 4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? I have tried extra-absorbent pads designed for pets, but they seem too flimsy.
> ...


I don't see any sign of their nails puncturing .. When I pick the pads up there is nothing on the other side to indicate it and the leakage is all over the back plastic part. My pads are in the laundry room and the floor in there is vinyl flooring so it is easy to wipe up and there is no damage done to it. But it still is a pain in the neck to clean the floor so many times a day.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

1. What size do you use? 22x23
2. Where do you buy from? Petsmart
3. In what quantity do you buy your pads? as big as possible I think 100
4. Do any of you buy/use extra absorbent pads? Extra absorbent is good
5. What would be for you the "perfect pad"?

I was thinking I was going to find something online for the next time I needed them (I currently have about 50 left). Get me the info and I will certainly buy from this company. I love keeping America working.

Perfect timing. :aktion033:


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I buy my pads from my local goodwill store...Extra Large Prevail Underpads 30x30...They usually always have them (brand new in unopened packages) all the time. They are really great and very absorbent. The packs have 10 pads in them and cost .99 a pack...I usually buy 10 packs at a time.


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Mary,

I've been using several different brands of potty pads, but I definitely like the Gridlock pads best. I buy them from Dig It Pet products and right now they're on sale 25.99 for a box of 100.... so I just ordered 200. They're 24x24, very thick, and green colored. These pads are supposed to be extra absorbent and have some special polymer technology that absorbs quickly. They definitely work for me. 

When I forget to order these, I use Arm & Hammer ultra absorbent doggie pads. I get them from Target. They're 22.5x30. The bag says they're tear resistant, leak resistant, and that they have a thinsorb core for absorbency. They are not as thick as the Gridlock, but they've never leaked on me. I pay 14.99 for 36 pads.

I've also used the OUT moisture lock training pads recently. I also got them at Target. They were $14.00 for 50 pads. They're 21.5x23.5. I didn't like the color of these pads.... even though they worked just fine, I wouldn't buy them again. They were a dingy yellow and they looked as though they were already dirty. 

For me, the gridlock pads are pretty much perfect.... I just wish that I could buy them in a store somewhere so I didn't have to pay shipping charges (15.99 for the 2 boxes). I would be happy to send you a sample of the gridlock or the arm & hammer if you'd like.

Good luck!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I use washable now but when i bought disposable for years I tried everyone on the market and these were the best so I bought them in the largest quantity 

Dog Housetraining: Classic and Super Large Piddle Pads at Drs. Foster & Smith

also bought a large plastic hardwood floor chair mat from staples and put them on that to not mess up our grout when they missed.

here is a link

http://www.staples.com/Floortex-Rec...uct_SS1035111?cmArea=SC2:CG93:DP4478:CL158868


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

We buy the Sam's Club Underpads as well. We like them fine, the size and rectangular shape work perfectly where we put them. But then, so did most of the others we have tried. Important that they be pretty leakproof, I hate having it leak through. The Sam's pads are a good price and effective. I would definitely want to buy American if I could get them for the same price, or pretty close to it.


----------

